# Mega Noob, questions about track and scale.



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello, I received some equipment for a around the tree set-up this past christmas. The list of equipment includes,
Aristo-Craft 5' diameter track, power supply and controller, and 4 USA Trains boxcars in 1:24 scale. I have no plans 
at the moment to run an outdoor setup, but want to expand the track for the Christmas setup. Space limitations prevent 
me from any curves greater than 5' in diameter. What number/type switches will be compatible with 5' diameter track, and manufacturer
recommendations please. Also, will 1:29 locomotives look good next to 1:24 scale rolling stock? Any other pieces of wisdom you feel like
sharing will be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

So far as 5' diameter (not radius) switches go, you're out of luck. I'd recommend something like LGB, Piko, or Train Line 45's "R3" switches, which are around 7.5' diameter (3.75' radius) as a close second. Note that the curved part of those switches only run a 22.5-degree arc, where the regular Aristo-Craft 5' diameter track runs a 30-degree arc. Fortunately, you can find 7.5-degree "make-up" sections to fill out the curve to match the geometry of the rest of the sections. (i.e., how many pieces you need to make a complete loop.) You could also go with the 4' diameter (2' radius) switches, though that's a bit of a tighter curve. Of course, at that end of the diameter spectrum, they're both considered "tight." They do make up a 30-degree arc, so they'll fit in well with regard to geometry. The 4' diameter (2' radius) switches are usually much cheaper, and you can also find them used as people get rid of them in favor of the larger switches. 

The 1:29 locomotives will look quite reasonable with the USA box cars you've got. I would, however, stick to the shorter 1:29 locomotives based on the diameter of your track. The longer ones _may_ fit, but they'll look a bit silly doing so. Some of the longer 1:29 locos require an 8' minimum diameter (4' minimum radius). 

I'm mentioning both the diameter and radius in this post because both are used by modelers and manufacturers seemingly interchangeably, and it's important to realize what you're looking at. This really gets confusing when a manufacturer lists their track in terms of diameters (i.e., a 4' diameter), then lists their locomotive minimums in terms of radius (4' minimum.) At first glance, it looks like the two would be compatible. Alas, 'tis not the case. I wish they'd all just use radius to describe their track, since that's what the rest of the model railroading world uses, but since when as large scale done what the rest of the model railroading world has done? 

Later, 

K


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

If you have room, you might consider using additional straight sections (with or without switches). It's nice when it takes longer for the train to make it around -- pile presents in the middle of the track to make "mountains." 

Another possibility is to get an LGB (or equivalent) reversing device, so a train shuttles back and forth, with delays at each end. This helps if (like me) you don't really have enough room for a big loop in the living room. 

Some of this depends on what you want to do -- sit back and watch the trai n roll or actively work it, setting out and picking up cars. The more you tend to the last, the more switches, track, etc. you will need. 

All of this is not a bad thing. If you get a box or two of 1 foot sections, a box of 2 foot radius curves, and a couple of switches, you can sort through a lot of variations. All time well spent and it gives you a reason to increase your rail holdings in a palatable chunks. And don't be afraid to pick up what you can find used, in person or off eBay. I bought about 100 feet of straights and tight curves when a hobbby shop went out of business (their around the room display) and never regretted it. 

Best regards, Mike


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo 1:29 FA/B with mixed rolling stock. The smaller cars are USAT like yours - 























Hard to tell when they are all mixed up. 

-Brian


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mixing is fine as the real RR cars are varible sizes also at least a few years back they where. Later RJD


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

Gentlemen, Thanks for the fast replies. All my questions answered in under 8 hours, NICE.
The pics of the 1:29/1:24 are very helpful. My 11 month old daughter makes it tough to find the
time to look for the answers myself. My future layout will be a loop around the tree connected to an oval
around a 9' by 12' area rug. It will be a set them up and watch them roll. I do not have enough room for
switching spurs, I'm just happy enough that my fiancee agreed to the loop around the rug!


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Kids and trains are a great mix. And bigger trains work best with smaller children. If you pick up a small/cheap/weak powerpack (like the ones that came with the original Bachman Big Hauler sets), you can turn a 4 or 5 year old loose. They tend to run things flat out, but the small pack limits the speed and the wrecks. Not a bad idea to have a set of cars you don't worry about -- maybe some Hartland gondolas, so Polly Pockets, Barbie, etc. will have some place to ride. (Swap out the wheels for metal though -- more weight, lower center of gravity, better stability at high speeds.) 

Go to a store that sells Thomas or other push trains. Kids come in and neve make it past the display. Tough, durable stuff, and you don't need a ton of it to keep the kids amused. 

My grand children are now almost 8 and almost 10. This Christmas, they played with old wind-up trains. Next step -- live steam. 

Of course, the wife says I'm the biggest kid of all, and she is not just talking in terms of weight. 

Have fun, Mike


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

All's I'll add is, "Have fun!"


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Ken, 

Remind the fiance that if you are home 'playing with trains', you ain't out doin' sumpin' stupid.   

Bob C.


----------

